# Mozilla trolling Firefox users



## Regeneration (Jul 7, 2020)

Not sure if you're aware of this, but Mozilla keeps trolling Firefox users with pointless changes in the browser.

First it introduced a new address bar, assuming all users are visually impaired:






There was a way to disable it in the configuration editor (about:config), but of course, that option was removed by Mozilla in a later version.

Now in version 78, when you want to close several tabs, that option was replaced with a context menu, making navigation more difficult and annoying.





Luckily, there is a way to avoid this nonsense, at least for now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Not sure if you're aware of this, but Mozilla keeps trolling Firefox users with pointless changes in the browser.


I think trolling is an over-statement.


Regeneration said:


> First it introduced a new address bar, assuming all users are visually impaired:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it highlights the address bar, who cares?


Regeneration said:


> Now in version 78, when you want to close several tabs, that option was replaced with a context menu, making navigation more difficult and annoying.


This I didn't even know about. Never used it. Couldn't care less.

Maybe Mozilla isn't trolling all of us, just you? J/K

I think these are features that are really not that important unless you use them. I feel bad for you, but this doesn't qualify as "trolling" from Mozilla.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think trolling is an over-statement.
> 
> So it highlights the address bar, who cares?
> 
> ...


yaah I got used to it.it doesn't help much but it's not a nuisance either.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm not sure why this thread exists? Clickbait much?


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 7, 2020)

If it is a bother, just use Edge


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> If it is a bother, just use Edge


Oh good grief no. Just fricken no..


----------



## Deleted member 197986 (Jul 7, 2020)

Use Netscape.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jul 7, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh good grief no. Just fricken no..


New edge is nice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> New edge is nice


Can't/won't trust it though.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm fed up with Firefox but the alternatives are no good either.

Font rendering on Chrome is blurry and annoying.

I might try the new Edge, don't have a lot of hopes since its based on Chrome.

Edit:

 

The new Edge is just a lame version of Chrome.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2020)

Vivaldi Browser | Now with built-in Translate, Mail, and Calendar
					

It’s a browser. But fun. It comes with a bunch of clever features built-in. It’s freakishly flexible and private too. Get Vivaldi for desktop or Android!




					vivaldi.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 7, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> Vivaldi Browser | Now with built-in Translate, Mail, and Calendar
> 
> 
> It’s a browser. But fun. It comes with a bunch of clever features built-in. It’s freakishly flexible and private too. Get Vivaldi for desktop or Android!
> ...



Does it have font antialiasing? Post a screenshot of TPU text.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2020)

cant atm. it's chromium based so it might lack
on the other hand








						Font Antialiasing : font not like other browsers
					

The font rendering in Chromium and related browsers is really bad because of DriectWrite technology. But bad news more than a year ago, Chromium deverlopers removed settings to deal with DirectWrite. At this this time Vivaldi developers do not have the hu...




					forum.vivaldi.net
				



from 2017. it might be added till now but i can check after few hours

edit:
some more digging in forums








						Disable font anti-aliasing
					

@brunnopleffken I've tried that solution but the result wasn't much different. In other applications I get completely crisp fonts




					forum.vivaldi.net


----------



## Rahnak (Jul 7, 2020)

I use Firefox as my main browser at home and it sucks that they moved the close multiple tabs option into a context menu. I use it ocasionally at home but pretty frequently at work and it would be a dealbreaker for me, but I mainly use Chrome at work so it's doesn't affect me as much.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 7, 2020)

So many browsers to choose from....

Waterfox may go the same way as your complaint features, but not yet.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 7, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> So many browsers to choose from....



Not really. Its either Firefox, Chrome, or rebranded Chrome.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Not really. Its either Firefox, Chrome, or rebranded Chrome.



Sadly but true.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi,
Besides the search bar enlarging a little I haven't noticed anything closing tabs, only closing multiple tabs I get the prompt to confirm I want to do that which is normal sometimes I make a boo-boo and sometimes I don't and do want to close all tabs.
Otherwise everything seems the same as all versions but I do turn off a lot like search suggestion/...

Chredge is actually pretty good only bad thing is the same with real chrome ctrl+t opens tabs behind the original so ms did not migrate ie11 or old edge setting yet to switch to new tabs when created so this is a bummer.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 7, 2020)

It's so insignificant to me, I cant tell a difference in either screenshot in OP.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jul 7, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> If it is a bother, just use Edge



haha in all seriousness the Chromium based Edge is pretty good. I still prefer Firefox.


----------



## ne6togadno (Jul 7, 2020)

zoomed in to 150%.

i cant make difference if it has AA or not.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 7, 2020)

ne6togadno said:


> zoomed in to 150%.
> View attachment 161416
> i cant make difference if it has AA or not.



Wow looks good. It is AAed. I'm going to install all browsers in a VM and test them all.


----------



## robot zombie (Jul 7, 2020)

GoldenX said:


> If it is a bother, just use Edge


Now THAT is how you troll as a software dev...

Ill never forget when I booted up post-update to find friggin edge taking over everything with its all-encompassing welcome sequence. Pulling me aside like a friend trying to get me out on a double date with some chick's friend because she wont go if he cant get a date for her weird friend. The one hes tryna get set up with is a girl named _Windows 10_ and I gotta take one for the team with _Edge._ And the thing is, I cant say no because the dude had my back on that one incident with the cumin, back when nobody else took my side. So even though it's awkward and you just wanna get on with life, you go along for the ride.

And then when its done and over with, you never speak of it. You pretend it never happened. "Edge? Who's that?"

"But I was sure I saw you with... you had screenshots of this web page and that interface looked like... nah. Forget it."

I actually like Edge for the most part but that was ridiculous. I guess when you make the OS you can basically do whatever you want to get people to try your browser. But basically hacking your OS to get you to try a browser is top-tier.


----------



## GoldenX (Jul 7, 2020)

Skywalker12345 said:


> haha in all seriousness the Chromium based Edge is pretty good. I still prefer Firefox.


I've found out by testing that it is _fantastic_ in old PCs with crappy iGPUs, like an old Core 2 Duo with a 945G GPU, or an Atom N455 with a GMA3150.
Seems like Microsoft knows how to use the Windows API.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Waterfox may go the same way as your complaint features, but not yet.


WaterFox Classic is always an option. It's being maintained and has a ton of options not available in vanilla FireFox.








						Waterfox, Free Web Browser
					

Waterfox is a popular open source web browser.




					www.waterfox.net
				



Scroll down the page a bit.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 8, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Not really. Its either Firefox, Chrome, or rebranded Chrome.


you need to get out more.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 8, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> I'm fed up with Firefox but the alternatives are no good either.
> 
> Font rendering on Chrome is blurry and annoying.
> 
> ...


For fonys get the font changer extension and select one of the Google fonts


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2020)

remixedcat said:


> For fonys get the font changer extension and select one of the Google fonts


That might actually work.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That might actually work.


On chrome I had to! The fonts are god awful! Firefox looks much better


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> you need to get out more.



If every version they make a change to the user interface how am I the crazy one?


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 9, 2020)

not saying you're crazy, the one reply you made you make it sound like there are only 3 browsers choose from.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> not saying you're crazy, the one reply you made you make it sound like there are only 3 browsers choose from.



If you look at the screenshots from the other thread, you'll see all browsers produce exactly the same fonts according to the used engine.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 9, 2020)

Someone explain what the problem is, because I don't understand what are you talking about.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> If you look at the screenshots from the other thread, you'll see all browsers produce exactly the same fonts according to the used engine.


Is font AA really that important to you?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

Not a Firefox fan, Thankfully being a Seamonkey user none of this shit happens.

I don't need the Ultra clean annoying interface,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Thankfully being a Seamonkey user none of this shit happens.


SeaMonkey is based on Firefox code..




__





						The SeaMonkey® Project
					






					www.seamonkey-project.org


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> SeaMonkey is based on Firefox code..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know so ?, it's still totally different layout.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2020)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i know so ?, it's still totally different layout.


True, but the text/font rendering engine is pretty much the same(AFAIK) so @Regeneration experience would not improve as he wants anti-aliasing filters applied to fonts. It's been a bit since I used SeaMonkey last, does it have AA font rendering?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, but the text/font rendering engine is pretty much the same(AFAIK) so @Regeneration experience would not improve as he wants anti-aliasing filters applied to fonts. It's been a bit since I used SeaMonkey last, does it have AA font rendering?



Yes it does according to him, but low on his list apparently .









						Which web browser has the best font renderer?
					

Attached below are screenshots from the 12 most downloaded web browsers. I'm trying to compare the quality of font rendering between all of them.  Avant Browser   Brave   Google Chrome   Microsoft Edge (the new one)   Mozilla Firefox   Internet Explorer 11   Maxthon   Opera   SeaMonkey...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is font AA really that important to you?



Clear and pretty text, performance, support for the latest standards, and ad blocker (extension or built in).



lexluthermiester said:


> SeaMonkey is based on Firefox code..





AsRock said:


> Not a Firefox fan, Thankfully being a Seamonkey user none of this shit happens.
> 
> I don't need the Ultra clean annoying interface,



SeaMonkey was the first browser I tried from the list. It has 2 old-school themes: classic Firefox and Netscape. 

However, performance isn't great and the engine appears outdated (based on FF 60).



Octopuss said:


> Someone explain what the problem is, because I don't understand what are you talking about.



Mozilla are assholes, the competition have ugly fonts, and except of few, all other browsers are clones of Chrome.


----------



## Octopuss (Jul 9, 2020)

Well, I don't understand the problem with the address bar. What about visually impared? It's an address bar. I see no problem with it.
What are you on about?


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

Every update Mozilla makes some stupid change to the UI instead of useful ones like performance tweaks and such.






Address bar doesn't need to be highlighted like this. Looks like it wants to eat you.


----------



## DrCR (Jul 9, 2020)

OP, based on your join date, you've been around for a while, so I'm sure you are aware of it to some level, but .. have you considered simply going the ESR route?

I started on the ESR route some years ago, and as a result I've mostly forgotten about the Mozilla drama.

Edit: Side question: Am I the only one who instintively hits the Alt key anytime I want to access Firefox's menu? I've found I click the 'three hamburger' icon only on rare occasion.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 9, 2020)

DrCR said:


> OP, based on your join date, you've been around for a while, so I'm sure you are aware of it to some level, but .. have you considered simply going the ESR route?
> 
> I started on the ESR route some years ago, and as a result I've mostly forgotten about the Mozilla drama.
> 
> Edit: Side question: Am I the only one who instintively hits the Alt key anytime I want to access Firefox's menu? I've found I click the 'three hamburger' icon only on rare occasion.



So far the best advice here. And no, the menu appears everytime Alt is pressed, even in the background, so its a easier way. Multilingual people use Alt very often.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jul 10, 2020)

Octopuss said:


> Well, I don't understand the problem with the address bar. *What about visually impared? *It's an address bar. I see no problem with it.
> What are you on about?



As a visually impaired Firefox user, I find the highlighted address bar quite handy. Since I use a theme though, it doesn't have the blue bar around it. It does, however, light up when I mouse over it. Still handy!


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 10, 2020)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> you need to get out more.



He's right if one is looking at rendering engines.

Unless you count some truly obscure and CLI crap...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Mozilla are assholes


I can't agree with this. They're doing things some(you included) don't like, but doesn't make them aholes. They respect your privacy, actively protect same and they go out of their way to provide a very secure browsing experience for every platform commonly in use. Chrome, Edge? Forget about privacy and security... Sorry mate, Firefox may have a few annoyances but it's the best out there, full stop, end of discussion.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 10, 2020)

Firefox ESR with these about:config changes:

gfx.canvas.azure.backends set to direct2d1.1,cairo,skia
gfx.content.azure.backends set to direct2d1.1,cairo,skia
gfx.font_rendering.cleartype_params.rendering_mode set to 2

Produces the best fonts on a regular DPI:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Firefox ESR with these about:config changes:
> 
> gfx.canvas.azure.backends set to direct2d1.1,cairo,skia
> gfx.content.azure.backends set to direct2d1.1,cairo,skia
> ...


That bottom line looks better. Still looks a bit janky, but much improved.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 10, 2020)

lexluthermiester said:


> That bottom line looks better. Still looks a bit janky, but much improved.



Because of the JPEG zoom. It looks fine normally:





or this:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> Because of the JPEG zoom. It looks fine normally:
> 
> View attachment 161762
> 
> ...


I see what you mean. Firefox looks better. Seems like you got it all sorted out, for the most part.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 10, 2020)

People make fun of me for wanting non-BS web browser with crystal clear fonts without any distortion on a tech site focused on graphic cards and PC hardware. The same people who upgrade on a yearly basis to play games at maximum quality.

Every website uses different fonts, size, and style. Especially, multilingual sites. Some fonts look worse than others without proper antialiasing. On the sites I normally visit, Chrome-based browsers produce fonts that look like were wiped on somebody's ass.


----------



## Voluman (Jul 10, 2020)

Regeneration said:


> I'm fed up with Firefox but the alternatives are no good either.
> 
> Font rendering on Chrome is blurry and annoying.
> 
> ...




I' have just reverted to ff56...modern times, i'm coming


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 10, 2020)

Now if only we could convince people to put this much effort into things that matter in life.  What a world it would be.


----------

